# Not a Clone, Unicorn Milk



## RoRy13

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/255064/INTERNAL+LEAK+OF+CUTWOOK+UNICORN+MILK

Problem is no one stocks all the ingredients needed locally.


----------



## zadiac

Yes they do. Only the butter cream I'm not sure of. The rest you can get locally.

Skyblue
Valley Vapour


----------



## RoRy13

zadiac said:


> Yes they do. Only the butter cream I'm not sure of. The rest you can get locally.
> 
> Skyblue
> Valley Vapour



Yeah that's what I meant, you can get some from skyblue or some valley vapour, but not everything from one place, either out of stock or not stocked


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm sure @drew will order for you if you ask.


----------



## RoRy13

Viper_SA said:


> I'm sure @drew will order for you if you ask.



Thanks, I've contacted him


----------



## method1

No one is stocking the new Capella cream flavours yet (butter, VBIC, butter cream) but I believe they're incoming at some vendors. I've got some on the way too 

Like most people I'm curious to try the recipe.


----------



## RoRy13

method1 said:


> No one is stocking the new Capella cream flavours yet (butter, VBIC, butter cream) but I believe they're incoming at some vendors. I've got some on the way too
> 
> Like most people I'm curious to try the recipe.



Do you order directly from Capalla?


----------



## Rebel

Anyone tried this recipe?


----------



## mohdimahlee83

Hai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdimahlee83

Hi buddy..I want to buy mod..suggestions plizz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Switchy

Would love to know if anyone has tried this recipe yet, and what the outcome was

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rhapsody

Switchy said:


> Would love to know if anyone has tried this recipe yet, and what the outcome was


Yep tried it, it's good, not mind blowing or anything but very decent recipe. I've never tried unicorn milk so can't comment on the similarity, From what I've read though it's not the real recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Definitely in the right ballpark, not 1:1 - it's unicorn "styled"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Switchy

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments, at the moment I'm strictly using TFA flavours for my DIY venture, but I should probably start expanding my horizons


----------



## Rhapsody

Switchy said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the comments, at the moment I'm strictly using TFA flavours for my DIY venture, but I should probably start expanding my horizons


Give this one a try if you haven't already:

Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream

*Ingredient* *%*
Strawberry (TPA) 6
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Switchy said:


> Would love to know if anyone has tried this recipe yet, and what the outcome was



Yes, I also tried this one and I agree that it will not rock your world but it is a nice vape. I will keep making a small bottle for the occasional change in flavour.


----------



## SAVaper

Rhapsody said:


> Give this one a try if you haven't already:
> 
> Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream
> 
> *Ingredient* *%*
> Strawberry (TPA) 6
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8




I like this as well. Nice and simple.


----------



## Switchy

Rhapsody said:


> Give this one a try if you haven't already:
> 
> Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream
> 
> *Ingredient* *%*
> Strawberry (TPA) 6
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8


Definitely will give this a try.

I have order the following pending delivery:
TFA Vanillin 10
TFA Strawberry Ripe
TFA Banana cream
TFA Greek Yoghurt

Gonna try make some banana and strawberry mixes, and maybe a strawberry yoghurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------

